# Phoebe ND triplets today



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

More kids


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

More kids


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww....such cuties


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations they are adorable!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Cute! Does? Bucks? Mama's got a pretty udder!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

She's got plenty of work for her! Lovely babies!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

2 doelings and a buckling. The buckling has waddles. All the bucklings have waddles. 
v


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So has playing nigerian OB got you thinking about obtaining a few? Those little cuties look pretty hard to resist!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh, I have always liked the little things.


----------

